
Venture capitalist Peter Thiel to be Trump delegate - bko
http://money.cnn.com/2016/05/10/news/peter-thiel-trump-delegate/
======
dharmon
There's not much commentary in the article on why Thiel feels compelled to do
this, so I'll make a more general comment.

For me, Thiel is a healthy reminder of the dangers of being a very smart
person, who knows a lot about one thing and has been successful with that one
thing, but then thinks that means you know a lot about everything.

I'm thinking of three things in particular: 1) his childish libertarian
fantasy, 2) his surprisingly narrow worldview of education, and 3) his
experience with Clarion Capital, where he went to NY and promptly got his ass
handed to him.

So anyways, while most articles I see about him induce a bit of eye-rolling,
he does remind me stay vigilant to seeking out blind spots in my own decision-
making.

~~~
x5n1
I very much think Trump is the exact same way. He knows a lot of business and
his business, but he knows absolutely nothing about governance. That's not
necessarily because he's a bad person, but because he's an extrovert and the
type of extrovert who learns from experience and not from books. Evidence of
the this is the violence at his rallies, when is the last time that happened
to a Presidential candidate? I think the sort of policies he's going to push
are going to lead to a lot of problems in the world for America in the long
run. But it's very likely that he will be elected.

Also in terms of intelligence, getting a lot of money early in life and then
making lots of small time investments in a lot of companies and having them
turn into unicorns is not necessarily signs that you are super intelligent.
You can just as likely just be lucky, and it be a case of survivor-ship bias.

~~~
IIlllIllIIIIlII
Can you provide specific examples of where Trump does not understand
governance?

------
Ftuuky
How can such a smart person endorse a politician like Trump? I just don't
understand.

~~~
IIlllIllIIIIlII
How can a smart person have different political beliefs than I do?

